# Refilling little propane bottles



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Going to fill up my "spin on" cylinders. Just wondering how you do it off of my 20 pounder from my gas grill? Any ideas?


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

You need to buy an adapter to connect the two, then cool the bottle in the freezer for a bit before filling. I got an adapter this winter to fill my bottles, just haven't got around to it yet. Do a search, there was a thread I think this past fall or winter, that had a lot of good information.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Will do! Think I remember someone saying it has to be cold for the transfer>


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

You also have to flip the 20 pounder upsidedown to fill the small bottles. I did not get an adapter last year and decided that I would not refill them afterall.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I was also wanting to know about this too! Where can you buy the adapters? also, is it as easy as hooking up the adapter and filling it>?


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

I got my adapter from cabelas, They just screw on the bigger bottle. Leave the big bottle upside down. The colder you get the little bottle, the more it will charge. Set your refilled bottles aside and check for leaks. The valves do stick a little at times. I've been doing this for years. Works great and much cheaper. Good luck.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks John. That is exactly the info I was looking for.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Store your newly refilled, small bottles outside, so that if any leak, the Propane Gas will stay outside. If you have any of them leak inside your home, the Gas will find the lowest place in your home to settle (like in your Basement) and could ignite from your Furnace or Gas-Fired Hot Water Heater.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Steelhead Fever said:


> I was also wanting to know about this too! Where can you buy the adapters? also, is it as easy as hooking up the adapter and filling it>?


You should be with an Adult when you refill them, my friend. Propane Gas is a dangerous thing - and you need to respect it. Learn all you can about Propane and its dangers.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

def. my dad wanted me to ask, thanks for the help


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Harbor freight also sells them. Bought mine last year and love it. Highly recommend not forgetting to CLOSE the valve on the 20 lb. tank before taking off the small bottle after refilling. mine stayed open and whoosh. Also try to start with a full 20 lb tank,that works best. Be seeing you guys soon !


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

lovin life! how you been!?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Been good steelhead ! Daughter plays travel softball so I'll be in lock down for another month. Been cat fishing here and there a bit though. You getting that gas auger or what ! Hummmm ! Now that would be a great prize! Hummmmmmmmmm ?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

no, it prolly wont happen this year, but yes, it would be an awesome prize,,good idea....you coming out to skeeter this season? how about an outing out there?


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=propane+refill


----------

